# ** Scott Octane Fx-3 ** Fully ** Mountainbike ** Top **



## wflorian (25. April 2004)

AUKTION BEI EBAY: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4126492331 

Hallo. 

Verkaufe ein Scott Octane FX-3! Wurde im Frühjahr 2000 mir geschenkt. Wurde nur 2 Saisons gefahren, den Rest der Zeit stand es immer im Keller. 

Wurde immer pfleglich von mir behandelt, auch wenn ich nur Laie bin. 

Meines Erachtens ist es noch sehr gut erhalten, schaut euch die Bilder an! Leider sind einige Kratzer am Rahmen durch die Kellerlagerung(und das herrumrücken) entstanden. 

Soweit ich das als Laie beurteilen kann, ist das Fahrrad in einem technisch einwandfreiem Zustand!!!! 


Desweiteren wurden vor ein paar Tagen von einem Fachhändler erst NAGELNEUE Ritchey Z-Max Reifen draufgemacht, wurde noch nie mit gefahren! 


DATEN: 


Farbe: blau und silber 
Rahmengröße: L (51 cm), 26'Zoll 
Federgabel Vorne: RST 380 R(Einstellbar) 
Dämpfer hinten: Scott FX Comp (Federweg einstellbar) 
Ausstattung(Schaltung,Umwerfer,Kurbeln,Schaltgriffe,Naben): Shimano STX RC Variante 
Rahmen: Fat Oversized Alloy Tubing, Größe L 
Material und Ausführung: Ultra Fat Double Butted 7005, T6 Aluminium 
Räder: Mavic X138 
Reifen: Ritchey Z-Max(26x1.95) NAGELNEU!(noch nie mit gefahren!) 
Schaltung: 24 Gang(Shimano STX RC) 

Ich denke die Marke Scott spricht für sich und man kann mit dem Fahrrad bestimmt noch viele Jahre Spass haben!!!! 

NEUPREIS war angeblich 2.250 DM 

Versand kostet per Hermes Versand: 40  


AUKTION BEI EBAY: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4126492331


----------



## wflorian (25. April 2004)

noch ein bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

